# 9600xt sapphire, where is my fan control option goes ?



## niok2k (Nov 6, 2004)

hi, I SAY NOW sorry for my bad english.

ok this is my problem, i have now a radeon 9600xt sapphire fireblade.
in the atitool veriosn 0.21 i has the fan control option avaible, but now i upgrade the 0.21 to the 0.22
and now is the fan control option not more avaible, WHY? can you help me? 

i can read the temps, but the fan control option is not more avaible in the 0.22 version


----------



## Lucas-10 (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi, niok2k
Try  0.0.23 beta 9   http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=1111
But can you really control fan speed?


----------



## niok2k (Nov 7, 2004)

yeah my Fan control option is back ^^ 
THX


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 7, 2004)

great, problem's solved & now I'll close the thread


----------

